# My first 150kg squat



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Very happy the way thing are going for me at the mo so just being a bit of a idiot and letting everyone know I hit my pb of 1 rep at 150kg, that is all


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheers Ewan


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Rob, kinda messed up i went from 140 to 145 then 150 should of gone straight to 150 and may have hit 160 but hey may be next time


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

160 will be in the bank for you for next time mate :thumbup1:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Great, anything more than 3 plates a side is when you start lifting man weights.:cool:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> Great, anything more than 3 plates a side is when you start lifting man weights.:cool:


haha cheers dude


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work mate, nice number to hit


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Video or its not true


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Video or its not true


I was wondering when this was going to come, hardcore me I train on my own :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> Great job!
> 
> You get nice and deep right? Breaking parallel? No need for A2G of course. But take vids and post it up for us, and we can have a look at form and technique. I have learned a lot that way and it always adds some weight to my lifts.
> 
> But well done! 150kg is not light weight AT ALL!!!


Yeh I was one of those starters who only went parallel till I realised you get up quicker going deeper so yeh deep but not ass to the floor


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good man :thumbup1:


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Dai [URL=Jones:2674004]Jones:2674004[/URL] said:


> Yeh I was one of those starters who only went parallel till I realised you get up quicker going deeper so yeh deep but not ass to the floor


well done on your lift mate

ive also found this recently ive gone deeper and am lifting better and found the movement much easier i am currently doing 5x5 si weights going up alot, but still got a way to go till i get to those figures.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> Good man :thumbup1:


Cheers dude, funny enough it was down to MP's Pulse


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> Yep! Sounds like you found the sweet spot, and are cranking out the heavy lifts!
> 
> Try a linear progression programme, or a wendler 5/3/1...they are great for adding weight on to your PBs. If you follow a simple linear progression for 8 weeks, you could be at 165kg in a couple months. But if you feel you had a little in the tank at 150kg, you could even knock it up to 170kg by the end of an 8 week linear programme. For me, once the weight hits 175kg on squats, it all gets hard, really hard. I have a hard time doing my 175kg for 5 reps on my third wave, and I can't seem to move past it mentally...I get there, and the 4th and 5th rep are just heavy and it psychs me out...such a big mental game heavy lifting.... But the linear or wendler does a great job conditioning your CNS to get used to heavy weight...before you know it you'll be bashing out 150kg for 5 reps no problem!!


yeh as mentioned before I kinda mest up did 140, 145 then 150 when I should of just hit the 150 and may be have more in the tank, will look into that but I think I may run out of plates as its only a small Uni gym


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> All my PBs are the result of Mycookie Double Choc


Ok and MP's Total protein


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> Get in your Hulk costume and get in the Uni gyms manager's face and yell "MORE WEIGHTS, NOOWWWW, HULK MAAAADDDD, GRRRRRRRAARRRRR", and then rip of your shirt. That should do the trick.


Oi I'm like this all the time affects of green tea this


----------

